# Has my community supporter status expired?



## Buttercup (Sep 28, 2002)

I no longer have access to "Who's online" and I can't send PMs anymore.  But I still have my custom title.  Edit- and I'm no longer included in the list of community supporters.

Does it have something to do with the news ticker, or is it time for me to pony up again?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, although we love money (in the sense that it keeps the site running), as far as I know it isn't time for you to pony up again.   

I've changed you back to Community Supporter. Let me know if it happens again!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 28, 2002)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## bloodymage (Sep 30, 2002)

It looks like I'm in the same boat as Buttercup. Retaliation for sending Darkness a PM?  It was a thank you, after all!  Please turn me back on!!!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 30, 2002)

bloodymage said:
			
		

> *It looks like I'm in the same boat as Buttercup. Retaliation for sending Darkness a PM?  It was a thank you, after all!  Please turn me back on!!!  *



I didn't do a thing. Couldn't, either: I'm not an Admin, you know. 

But Morrus will certainly delete your account... err... _reinstate your community supporter status_ soon...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I didn't do a thing. Couldn't, either: I'm not an Admin, you know.
> *




I blame Wicht.  He's always somehow involved in these things


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 30, 2002)

bloodymage said:
			
		

> *It looks like I'm in the same boat as Buttercup.  Please turn me back on!!!  *




Are you sure? It thinks you're already turned on! Also, it still has you as a Community Supporter.  Go try to use Search or Who's Online, and let me know if it works.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you sure? It thinks you're already turned on! Also, it still has you as a Community Supporter.  Go try to use Search or Who's Online, and let me know if it works. *




HEY, Pkitty broke his only one sig appearence(sp) per thread rule!
Never thought I would see that


----------



## Darkness (Sep 30, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HEY, Pkitty broke his only one sig appearence(sp) per thread rule!
> Never thought I would see that  *



It might be the same thread, but it's about a different user (and apparently a different problem...?).

Besides, I could split the thread into two... 

Heh. Still, he's corrected it now anyway.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *It might be the same thread, but it's about a different user (and apparently a different problem...?).
> 
> Besides, I could split the thread into two...
> 
> Heh. Still, he's corrected it now anyway.  *




mean kitty, editting it out and not even giving me a pun for bringing it up 

Oh and it seems like my community supporter account has expired for some reason aswell, very odd we might shuld look a bit more into this.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry 'bout that, Liquide!  

Okay, everyone. What actions did you take with the news ticker? Knowing that will help diagnose the problem.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Sorry 'bout that, Liquide!
> 
> Okay, everyone. What actions did you take with the news ticker? Knowing that will help diagnose the problem. *




¨Have to have it turned of, sun java breaks my computer apart totally.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, you're still noted as a Community Supporter, so things _should_ work for you.  But they don't?


----------



## bloodymage (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, PK, I did turn off that annoying ticker. I can search, but I don't even have a line for seeing who's online! Nor do I have a link for community supporters.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Well, you're still noted as a Community Supporter, so things should work for you.  But they don't? *




nope they don't as you said


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2002)

OK, that's cleared it up, Bloodymage.  If you can search, then you're stil a community supporter.

The only problem is that I haven't included the link to Who's Online in the No News Ticker theme. The function will still work for you if you go to the page:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/online.php

I just need to play with the new themes to make sure I put all the links in that I had added to the old themes.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 30, 2002)

bloodymage said:
			
		

> *Well, PK, I did turn off that annoying ticker. I can search, but I don't even have a line for seeing who's online! Nor do I have a link for community supporters. *




actually the same here


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> nope they don't as you said  *




What happens, exactly, when you try to search?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 30, 2002)

I can't see these things, either, BTW.

Heh. But I doubt that making me a Community Supporter would help things. 

I'm using the "no ticker" option, BTW.

(BTW: You can still see the community supp.s under forum leaders.)

I'll try the others now...

Results:

Ticker at the bottom: Doesn't help.

Ticker at the top: Works fine!  Heh. Even the EN World link at the upper left leads to www.enworld.org again rather than to the main forum index...  Also, threads that I've opened are gray again rather than yellow. So... Everything works.

Headlines on Left: Doesn't work.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 30, 2002)

(Ah, Morrus has already cleared this up while I was trying out the different options. )


----------



## Liquide (Oct 1, 2002)

Well I can search but I cannot see who's online nor have I the community supporter list link where it should be. The community supporter list I don't look all that often (and I acn live without it) the who's online I use on a regular basis though and canno access which is why I miss it.  Have the news ticker tunred off (since I cannot have it turned on, it wont work and it does silly things will my browsers aswell) and to turn it on is not an option to me.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 1, 2002)

Then that's a style sheet issue.

Note that you can still see who's online! Use the "jump-to" box; one of the choices up near the top should be "who's online."  A little clunkier, but it does work.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *Well I can search *




Then there is no problem with your account.  I just need to get around to editing the different styles to include all the links.  If you go to the Who's Online? URL, you'll find it works just fine.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 2, 2002)

Morrus, when you get the themes fixed, so we can turn off the ticker and still have the other features, will you let us know?

The ticker really slows things down, even with my high speed connection.

By the way, I know you're busy, and I don't mean to nag.


----------

